# old vise installation instructions



## Splinter John (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a Columbian (brand name) 7 RD wood vise made in Cleveland. The vise opening is seven inches wide X four inches high X nine inch deep capacity. The manufacturer is out of business. No dot-com address. I'm going to build a work bench to which I would like to attach this vise. I need to know how to frame the edge or construct the work surface to properly mount the vise so the top edge of the vise is flush with the work surface. The rear vise face has two holes for wood screws. The underside has two slotted mounting holes probably for lag bolts.

Would there be a website from which I may download the manufacturer's original mounting instructions. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Kodiak (Apr 2, 2013)

I have an OLD corner vise by Wilton. I am about to build a bench. I am right handed. I intend that the bench will double as a runoff table for my saw. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

I doubt that you will find instructions. However, if you post pictures we might be able to help.

For my workbench vise, all I did was screw the entire vise to the underside of the workbench. I did create a pocket for one of the faces to slide into and then put a end cap over it (and the end of the bench). I then added a chop to the sliding face of the vise and I was done. 

greg


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kodiak said:


> I have an OLD corner vise by Wilton. I am about to build a bench. I am right handed. I intend that the bench will double as a runoff table for my saw. Any advice would be appreciated.


I've not heard of a corner vise, can you post a picture of the vise? Did you consider checking with places like Lee Valley and Highland to see if they sell any similar vises that you may be able to get instructions for?


----------

